# I'm on a mission from GOD! LGB/MTS



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*So we have LGB/MTA system running the church layout. We have added a 2nd engine and want to run them at the same time without collision etc.* We have the computer software and everything else needed but have NO CLUE how to do it and cannot find a German Electrician that attends our church yet! hehe
If anyone can send me in the right direction for english instructions or can talk me through it without having to attend some clinic etc... GREATLY APPRECIATED!
THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear John:

Without track segmentation, occupancy controls, and utilization of software, you will be most likely out of luck. Your best bet without any further investment is to try to adjust both trains to have an identical speed and then put them by 1/2 of your layout apart. It is my guess that eventually one train may catch up to the other. That's why it is typicall necessary to put understand the flow of the trains, recognize their position and potentially slow one train until the previous segment is available again.

Another way to approch this is to utilize a product called DCC, bitswitch, and the easiest way is to declare one section as a station, so one train is in the station while the second one is making its rounds and for example after 2/3 of the round trip it triggers the start of the second train out of the station while itself will come to a standstill in the station until the second train hits the 2/3 mark again. Utilizing DCCBitswitch will be probably your most affordable bet.

regards
Axel
Train-Li-USA
508-529-9166


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

For a good low tech solution for what you are trying to do try

http://www.dccbitswitch.com/

There are better solutions but they normally require a more advanced decoder.

Stan Ames


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a switch decoder and the feedback interface etc. etc. But the Massoth instructions confuse me.


----------

